# Emco Maximat Lathe in Ohio



## BGHansen

I think this is a desirable hobby lathe.  In the Toledo/Detroit area.  Not a bad price at $850.

Bruce










						Emco 11" Maximat Metal Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Emco 11" by 25" Maximat metal lathe. 3 jaw chuck, 4 jaw chuck, Aloris toolpost, Dual voltage motor...



					toledo.craigslist.org


----------



## mikey

That's a really good price for that lathe. It is a later model Super 11 with a D1-4 camlock spindle so spindle bore will be about 1-3/8" ID. It's a really well made lathe from Austria. I have the later CD model and can answer questions if anyone has them.


----------



## markba633csi

Heck yes that's a good price- they normally go for 3 or 4 times that- either has some serious issue or someone doesn't know what they have
-Mark
What is the CD model Mikey?


----------



## akjeff

Real good buy if its in solid condition. I'd love to have a V13, but man are they hard to come by, and usually $$$.


----------

